# Macropodus spechti dad guarding the nest



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

The black specks on the leaf are fry.. excuse the cell phone quality .. and the watermarked glass. These fish are much less aggressive then their counterpart, the common paradise fish.


----------



## tariqkieran007 (Mar 31, 2016)

Cool shots, especially with the fry!


----------

